# Arbeits-Notebook: viel Leistung für günstig Geld



## Goemon (7. Juli 2009)

*Arbeits-Notebook: viel Leistung für günstig Geld*

Ich habe da ein Problem. Im September fliege ich für drei Jahre nach Kanada für ein weiterführendes Studium (Promotion!). Dann brauche ich wohl endlich ein Notebook, will aber weder viel Geld ausgeben noch mich übers Ohr hauen lassen. Das heißt: ich will ordentliche Leistung für mein Geld und kann im Internet kaum ordentliche Benchmarks finden.


*Als grobe Eckdaten stelle ich mir etwa folgendes vor:*
  - Preis: *maximal 500 Euro*, weil Arbeits-Notebook
  - Bildschirm: matt, ab* 15“*, weil ich daran bequem arbeiten muss
*- 2-Kernprozessor ab 2 GHz*, weil neben Vista auch noch umfangreiche Rechenprozesse und Videos laufen sollen
*- RAM: ab 2 GB*, weil Vista hungrig ist
  - Grafikkarte: zumindest gut genug um alte 3D-Schinken spielen zu können; tendenziell aber lieber Rechenpower als Grafik-Macht

Ich gehe derzeit davon aus, dass Notebooks in *Kanada* ein Stück günstiger zu haben sind, allerdings gibt es dort ganz andere Systeme zu kaufen als in Europa. Was ich jetzt brauche ist entweder:
*1)* eine deutliche *Kaufempfehlung *für ein günstiges Arbeits-Notebook, oder
*2) *ordentliche *Benchmarks *anhand derer ich Notebooks hier und Übersee vernünftig vergleichen kann.


  Ich bin gespannt, ob ihr dieses technische Rätsel lösen könnt.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Arbeits-Notebook: viel Leistung für günstig Geld*

Das Kaufen in Übersee würde ich dir schon mal nicht empfehlen. Erstens wegen dem Tastaturlayout und zweitens wegen dem lieben Zoll, der dich evtl. diverse Steuern zahlen lassen will, wenn du mit dem Notebook (19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer) hier einreißt.

http://www.zoll.de/faq/reiseverkehr/einreise_nicht_eg/index.html#einreise_nicht_eg2


----------



## midnight (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Arbeits-Notebook: viel Leistung für günstig Geld*

Geh doch mal zu Dell. Die Vostro sehen zwar nicht unbedingt hübsch aus, bieten aber Leistung und Qualität zum guten Preis.

Wenn du einen Betrieb kennst, kannst du auch als Firmenkunde bestellen, da wirds dann nochmal günstiger.

so far


----------



## Goemon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Arbeits-Notebook: viel Leistung für günstig Geld*

Muss ich echt jedes Mal Zoll zahlen, wenn ich meinen Arbeitsrechner zum Arbeiten mitnehme? Wenn ich bedenke wieviele 100.000-Euro-Bündel jeden Tag von Deutschland nach Lichtenstein geschaufelt werden, schaut diese Zollbestimmung echt lächerlich aus.

Tatsächlich sehen die Dell-Angebote wirklich passend aus. Ich denke, einer davon könnte es schon werden.


----------



## roga01 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Arbeits-Notebook: viel Leistung für günstig Geld*

Soweit ich weiß, muss man Notebooks nicht verzollen, ebenso MP3 Player bis zu einer bestimmten Ausstattung.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Arbeits-Notebook: viel Leistung für günstig Geld*



Goemon schrieb:


> Muss ich echt jedes Mal Zoll zahlen, wenn ich meinen Arbeitsrechner zum Arbeiten mitnehme? Wenn ich bedenke wieviele 100.000-Euro-Bündel jeden Tag von Deutschland nach Lichtenstein geschaufelt werden, schaut diese Zollbestimmung echt lächerlich aus.



Du musst keinen Zollsatz bezahlen, aber die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Einmalig versteht sich. Hast du keinen Beleg für den Kaufpreis wird geschätzt (aber das ziemlich genau) und darauf zahlst du dann 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.

Der Link im obigen Post zeigt alles auf.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Arbeits-Notebook: viel Leistung für günstig Geld*

Kauf dir doch dort für die 3 jahre einen, und verkaufe ihn dann wieder wenn du Heimfahren willst/musst.
Dadurch hast du die geringsten Kosten und dennoch einen guten Laptop wahrscheinlich...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Arbeits-Notebook: viel Leistung für günstig Geld*

also, du wilst in jedem falle in CAN kaufen? dann poste doch nochmal, wenn du dann dort bist.

spiele bis 500€ UND mattes display kannst du aber vergessen. matt is = "büro", und selbst bei nicht matt isses bis 500€ mehr als mau. da is maximal ein intel 4500 drin, oder ein ganz alter gforce-chip, der sogar schlechter ist. diese karten kannst kann ich bis 500€ finden:

intel 4500: Notebookcheck: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD (GMA X4500MHD)  keine 1000 punkte bei 3Dmark06

gforce 9100: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 9100M G 1200 punkte

gfroce 8200m: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G 1100 punkte

AMD 3200HD: Notebookcheck: ATI / AMD Radeon HD 3200 700-1400 punkte



vlt.kriegst du aber in CAN ein notebook, das hier 600-700€ kostet, für 500€, und dann wäre vlt. was drin, das 2000-4000 punkte bringen kann, wobei wie gesagt: in matt wird's schwer...


----------

